# Requesting Corky's Dry Rub Recipe



## donny (Dec 6, 2006)

I have been searching forever this recipe..."Corky's Dry Rub"
Please share if you have it.
Thanks


----------



## boomslang (Feb 8, 2015)

So far, this is what I've found.  But .....I have bottle of Corky's in my cupboard.  You can't see any coarse grind pepper in it.  I haven't tried this yet, but as soon as my bottle of Corky's runs out, I will.  But I will use fine ground black pepper.  I will probably start with 1/3rd of the recipe's pepper.  And then maybe add from that.  Fine grind should be more potent.  I might end up adding more paprika too.   Corky's looks like it has was more paprika than anything else.  But we will see.

Dave


----------

